# Nyereri Mwanza



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

I have three Nyereri Mwanza fry. They are all 0.75 in. I am keeping them in a Fish Net Breeder to keep them away from my other fish and feeding them spirulina flakes. Is they anything else i can do to help them or need to do. This is my first time with fry. Does the heat need to be higher? Thanks


----------



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

I find that to make the fry grow quicker feeding them 3/4 times a day,with a tiny amount of food and water changes every 2 days along with keeping the temp in the tank high all contribute to rapid growth of the fry and juvies.


----------

